
China bans all government departments from using US-made technology - ryansmccoy
https://www.engadget.com/2019/12/09/china-bans-all-government-departments-from-using-us-made-technol/
======
bovermyer
Just purely hypothetical conjecture here: what would the consequences be of
the USA banning the use of any goods or services coming out of China by US
companies?

I'm assuming the fallout would be economy-shattering for both parties, but I'm
curious just how that would play out.

